
Square talking to banks about possible 2014 IPO - bitops
http://www.sfgate.com/technology/article/Square-talking-to-banks-about-possible-2014-IPO-4962089.php
======
loceng
They need to do it now because the % that companies are able to charge is
going to collapse very soon. This is a money grab for founders and investors -
that's all. Square will have money to try to compete but they'll have a hard
time.

~~~
albertyw
As a person who isn't in this space, why do you say that? Is it because of
increasing competition or something to do with Braintree/Paypal?

~~~
sgpl
Obviously I can't speak for the OP, but here are three things I can think of:

[1] Current Bull Market. (S&P500 is up 22.5% YTD)

[2] Tech IPOs are hot atm. (see TWTR)

[3] Lots of liquidity in the market courtesy of the Federal Reserve
(Quantitative Easing)

The general premise is that all bull markets must end at some point. Also the
Federal Reserve will start tapering (the liquidity that it is providing to the
market via quantitative easing) at some point in the near future. This might
mean that the company has a short window to time its IPO to "grab money" at
the high end of its valuation (given the current favorable market conditions).

[1]
[http://www.investopedia.com/terms/b/bullmarket.asp](http://www.investopedia.com/terms/b/bullmarket.asp)

[1] [http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2013-11-04/best-stock-
market-s...](http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2013-11-04/best-stock-market-
since-1997-seen-with-s-p-500-year-end-momentum.html)

[2]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6690043](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6690043)

[3]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quantitative_easing](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quantitative_easing)

------
angersock
Finally, an IPO for something that's actually useful.

~~~
stephenhuey
I'm a fan, but it's ironic to hear about this on the day that I discovered
that Boomtown, one of my favorite Houston coffee shops, has switched away from
Square to Revel.

~~~
angersock
Black Hole is still rocking it, though. :)

We should grab a coffee!

------
nnnnnn
I know there is short-form literature, but this "article" may have taken that
form too far.

------
gesman
Stripe should do it too.

~~~
reustle
I would like to see Stripe and Square join forces

~~~
nfoz
Squipe!

~~~
ftay
Stare?

~~~
gesman
strip-square

------
adambom
Where is the article? I clicked this and saw headline + picture.

~~~
jonbwhite
Non-paywalled version via sfgate:
[http://www.sfgate.com/technology/article/Square-talking-
to-b...](http://www.sfgate.com/technology/article/Square-talking-to-banks-
about-possible-2014-IPO-4962089.php)

------
jgalt212
Does Square usage have any network effects?

